# Problème d'activation Facetime



## jb_l (22 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Tout nouveau dans le monde du Mac, j'ai un problème de connexion Facetime avec mon nouvel iMac 21"; j'en avais acheté un chez Darty avant hier, il se connectait sans problème mais il avait un souci d'écran donc je me le suis fait échanger hier.
Avec le nouveau, plus de problèmes d'écran mais je n'arrive pas à activer Facetime; lorsque je tape mon mot de passe identifiant Apple, il me met : "une erreur de serveur s'est produite lors de l'enregistrement.Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement".
Après moult recherches sur Google, j'ai vu que cela pouvait venir de l'horloge qu'il faillait mettre en US ou bien du DNS qu'il faillait changer en 8.8.8.8.
J'ai essayé toutes ces manipulations mais rien à faire.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ????
Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
jb_l


----------



## r e m y (22 Juillet 2012)

Je pense qu'il y a un problème avec les serveurs d'activation chez Apple, car j'ai le même problème depuis ce matin.

J'ai essayé sur plusieurs Macs et même problème.

Donc je pense qu'il suffit d'attendre sans rien changer


----------



## jb_l (22 Juillet 2012)

Pourtant, cela fonctionne bien sur les iPhone et iPad (je viens de faire le test).
Mais si tu as testé sur plusieurs Mac et que tu as le même problème, cela doit venir de chez eux; en espérant que cela soit vite résolu si c'est le cas....






r e m y a dit:


> Je pense qu'il y a un problème avec les serveurs d'activation chez Apple, car j'ai le même problème depuis ce matin.
> 
> J'ai essayé sur plusieurs Macs et même problème.
> 
> Donc je pense qu'il suffit d'attendre sans rien changer


----------



## jb_l (23 Juillet 2012)

Apparemment cela fonctionne à nouveau !!! sans manipulation d'aucune sorte... il devait effectivement y avoir un problème sur les erreurs d'activation.
Je n'ai pas pu tester une conversation car tout le monde dort chez moi mais je tenterai demain matin.
L'activation marche en tout cas.
Merci encore à R E M Y et bonne nuit à tous !!!


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2012)

Merci de l'info, je vais tester chez moi pour vérifier que ça refonctionne aussi.

On devrait créer un forum spécial pour indiquer les dysfonctionnements de ce type car si je n'avais pas trouvé ton message, j'aurais continué à chercher ce qui déconnait sur MES macs ou sur ma borne Airport Extreme (par laquelle toutes les connexions internet passent), voire chez mon fournisseur d'accès (en modifiant le serveur DNS pour ne plus passer par celui d'orange)

Bref j'aurais passé des heures à écumer les forums et à faire des modifs de configuration, des purges de cache, des modificiations de fichiers hosts ou je ne sais quoi encore....

et je suis sûr que tu aurais fait de même de ton côté.

Bref en se croisant sur cette discussion, on a gagné du temps tous les 2 en arrêtant de chercher


----------



## jb_l (23 Juillet 2012)

Carrément !!! J'ai déjà passé pas mal de temps hier pour résoudre ce problème....
Une question sûrement idiote : comment fais-tu pour que les appareils que tu possèdes apparaissent en bas de tes messages ??? Je n'ai pas vraiment l'habitude des forums en fait...:rose:



r e m y a dit:


> Merci de l'info, je vais tester chez moi pour vérifier que ça refonctionne aussi.
> 
> On devrait créer un forum spécial pour indiquer les dysfonctionnements de ce type car si je n'avais pas trouvé ton message, j'aurais continué à chercher ce qui déconnait sur MES macs ou sur ma borne Airport Extreme (par laquelle toutes les connexions internet passent), voire chez mon fournisseur d'accès (en modifiant le serveur DNS pour ne plus passer par celui d'orange)
> 
> ...


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2012)

jb_l a dit:


> ...Une question sûrement idiote : comment fais-tu pour que les appareils que tu possèdes apparaissent en bas de tes messages ??? Je n'ai pas vraiment l'habitude des forums en fait...:rose:


 
Tu vas dans Tabelau de bord et tu verras (quelque part dans la colonne de gauche), Modifier votre signature

Ca permet de saisir un texte apparaissant en bas de tous tes messages


----------



## jb_l (23 Juillet 2012)

Ok !! Merci beaucoup et à bientôt


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2012)

Je confirme que ça refonctionne impeccablement chez moi également


----------



## jb_l (24 Juillet 2012)

Ca n'a pas été trop long ... tant mieux !!!


r e m y a dit:


> Je confirme que ça refonctionne impeccablement chez moi également


----------

